
Show HN: I created a newsletter to help people get better at coding interviews - marcocampana
https://www.interviewdojo.com/
======
spazzy81
This looks exactly like [https://algodaily.com](https://algodaily.com) minus
the IDE and ability to actually code.

Also, heads up, under "Spaced Repetition": "The best way to learn is to
continually riview content. If you want to master coding interviews keep
practicing. Getting an email in your inbox will make it easier to remember and
will guide you."

Got a typo at "review". This also doesn't seem like spaced repetition--
there's no mention of any spacing/order. Going to build that in?

------
boltzmannbrain
Also see
[https://www.dailycodingproblem.com/](https://www.dailycodingproblem.com/)

